# New 10g Light/BG questions



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

this is my new 10g truvu that i got from mykiss

i broke one of the legs of the light when i was moving and i was wondering if i could just keep it on this acrylic tank like this picture shows or would i have to get to new legs in case it overheats or something?










as for the background, im thinking of spraypainting the back black instead of using the taped background, is it ok to do so in terms of fish health? would it corrode if water drips off it or peel off if the tank light heats it up? just wondering if anyone had experience with spraypainting acrylic tanks.










thanks in advance for the feedbacks!


----------

